# What is this conduit called?



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.anacondasealtite.com/index.html


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

swimmer said:


> Does anyone know what this conduit is called? It supplies a roof top blower. I need to either buy some or transition to NM Flex but either way I need to know something about it. Thanks


Kinda looks like Teck cable ... MC I think you guys call it.
Or outdoor liquid tight


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Is it ?
*PVC coated Armored cable*

Southwire Amorlite - is a trade name

What do I win?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> Is it ?
> *PVC coated Armored cable*
> 
> Southwire Amorlite - is a trade name
> ...



So this is essentially the same as that AFC Cable Systems LFMC you get at Home Depot? Same fittings I hope. The specs look right. Sunlight, liquid tight, etc...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/AFC-Cabl...t-Flexible-Steel-Conduit-6202-22-00/202286744


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Your on to it, I believe liquid tight fitting are more robust.

Be careful to note and buy correct stuff...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These are the fittings...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have seene black Sealeite and it was high temperaturer. I have used around boiler fronts and exhaust breeching on industrial power boilers to hook up suit blowers and sonic suit boilers.

LC


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> These are the fittings...


Not entirely sure those are the right fittings. The ones I've used are loooong, about an inch and a half. That looks closer to a rigid compression connector.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Here ya go, the RIGHT stuff:

http://www.bptfittings.com/Home/ProductDetail?id=00781747155955

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> These are the fittings...


No they are not.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

It's probably just type of seal tight. It's printed on the side right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jarp Habib said:


> Not entirely sure those are the right fittings. The ones I've used are loooong, about an inch and a half. That looks closer to a rigid compression connector.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks like you guys down south use a different type of fitting.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like LFMC with a high temperature sheathing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sealtite, is this not a nation wide common product ?


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Just looks like liquid tight flex to me with the connectors that slide over and throat that screws into the conduit.

But I'm looking at the pictures from my phone, so tough to tell.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=liqu...AUIBygB&biw=375&bih=591#imgrc=JtxrZHhFLOYYGM:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=liqu...AUIBygB&biw=375&bih=591#imgrc=AYl8GUam6__RyM:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

yeah looks like regular LFMC to me.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I disassembled the connector between the LFMC and a nipple sticking out of the roof of the building thinking a new LFMC connector would thread on. WRONG. The old connector (I didn't take pictures and I hope the pieces are still on the roof) inserted into the conduit sort of like a flex connector. The bell shaped part with female thread went over the nipple sticking out of the roof (sort of backwards when compared to a regular LFMC connector where the bell shaped part goes over the conduit) Anyway, my big problem is that the thread on this roof nipple is not the same as any electrical connector or coupling that I can find and I somehow have to adapt from this nipple to 1/2" LFMC. I'm sure that the original connector was standard at some time 20 - 40 years ago


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

we use that everyday here for machines, pretty standard product in canada

edit, maybe it is a metric connector, ive seen some


----------

